# Nintendo hates gaming



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

So Nintendo has a secret master plan now, starting with New Super Mario Bros. Wii  you wont even need to play their games any more. If you get stuck in a tricky area you will be able to enter a demo mode and let the game itself complete that part for you. This new "demo play" feature has been confirmed by Shigeru Miyamoto and will probably be incorporated in all new Nintendo titles. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "In New Super Mario Bros. Wii, if a player is experiencing an area of difficulty, this will allow them to clear troubled areas and take over when they're ready," Miyamoto told USA Today. "And yes, we're looking into this for future games, too."



Nintendo's mission of destroying gaming continues!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sources:

http://www.gamedaily.com/articles/news/dem...ech-for-gamers/

http://itsdangeroustogoalone.com/2009/06/1...kill-challenge/

http://www.examiner.com/x-12752-Dallas-Vid...he-game-for-you


----------



## Noitora (Jun 20, 2009)

This really sucks...


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

That's crazy, what next? It's like they're slowly directing the change from games to movies.


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

This may be because the Wii is turning towards "casual players" they may not want any challenges and only want easy fun. Maybe it means better difficulty toning?


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Right, get your facts straight before you start whining your face off.

- Demo Play doesn't beat levels for you, nor does it even beat segments of levels for you;
- It shows you how to beat the segment you're stuck on, then you have to complete it yourself;
- If you enter Demo Play, you cannot save until you exit it;
- Exiting Demo Play puts you back in the same position you were in when you entered Demo Play;

Oh, and did I mention you don't actually have to use it either? It's a good move, since it means even casual gamers will start playing core games. Nintendo, however, realises that the people who play WiiFit (for example) won't have the skill required to beat a game like Silent Hill - therefore, they've merely implemented a way for casual gamers to start walking the path towards core gamerhood. Sure, it's more of an example of Nintendo caring more about casual gamers than core ones, but at least now they're showing interest in turning the former into the latter.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Right, get your facts straight before you start whining your face off.
> 
> - Demo Play doesn't beat levels for you, nor does it even beat segments of levels for you;
> - It shows you how to beat the segment you're stuck on, then you have to complete it yourself;
> ...


Good point. I'm sure Nintendo is going this way


----------



## jan777 (Jun 20, 2009)

it is actually a good idea..


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 20, 2009)

Seems a bit like cheating. Though if this truly is going to be implemented into new games, there should be a system which implements a cheating status/lower score on completed levels using this technique or maybe only allowed on "Easy" modes of games. IMHO I don't really like this idea as if a played gets stuck in the game, what is the whole point of that problem created in the game. It shouldn't matter about casual gamers playing hardcore gamer games, nobody should need this, if all else fails, consult the internet. If a casual gamer wants to become a hardcore gamer, then they start to walk the path of figuring out by themself how to accomplish the goals, that is part of what a hardcore gamer is.


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

Well surely they wouldn't implement this on say puzzle games, as thats just like giving you the answer from the beggining so you wouldn't see it in a game like Braid ... surely.


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Right, get your facts straight before you start whining your face off.
> 
> - Demo Play doesn't beat levels for you, nor does it even beat segments of levels for you;
> - It shows you how to beat the segment you're stuck on, then you have to complete it yourself;
> ...




Silent Hill? Really? Weren't the puzzles like Square Emblem in Square Hole? A better example is needed.

Oh well, I guess it's faster than going to GameFAQs.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Right, get your facts straight before you start whining your face off.
> 
> - Demo Play doesn't beat levels for you, nor does it even beat segments of levels for you;
> - It shows you how to beat the segment you're stuck on, then you have to complete it yourself;
> ...



So shush your noise.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Seems a bit like cheating. Though if this truly is going to be implemented into new games, there should be a system which implements a cheating status/lower score on completed levels using this technique or maybe only allowed on "Easy" modes of games. IMHO I don't really like this idea as if a played gets stuck in the game, what is the whole point of that problem created in the game. No one should need this, if all else fails, consult the internet.



As I said, it's there to ease casual gamers into core games. Show them how we complete levels, so that they can then learn how to play games like we do. Any core gamer that uses this Demo Play should be ashamed of themselves. As for consulting the internet, I'd imagine it's pretty overwhelming for a 40 year old guy who hasn't touched videogames for almost 20 years to sign up to forums and embarrass himself by posting about how he's stuck and needs help. If I had the choice between asking complete strangers for help and being given an option that would provide it automatically, I'd definitely choose the latter in their shoes.

Any self-professed core gamer who uses Demo Play should be ashamed of themselves for being so weak. But then again, they'd be the type who cheats and hacks their games so it's not surprising.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 20, 2009)

Mehhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
this is more proof.
Firstly, they certified Ubisoft's imagine series,
then, they started Touch Generations
afterwards, they released the DSi
now, they've removed the gaming from gaming.

WHYYY???


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't see what's the problem here.. it's a great idea to me. I stopped playing many games cause I got stuck and lost my patience.

Anyway, it's just an extra feature, no one is forcing you to use it.. this is complaining about a perfectly good Sunday because it has a cherry on top. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, JUST DON'T EAT THE DAMN CHERRY!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2009)

To be honest, I don't mind it at all....It's like cheats in games....Some people use it some don't, I never cheat, because it ruins the game for me, so would this, so I'm not going to use it, however, I don't mind having the option if there really is a situation that might require it..

I literally don't have any feelings toward it, it surely won't ruin the game for me, but it won't make it better either..


----------



## Raika (Jun 20, 2009)

Meh, I don't really care.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Nintendo have patented the demo play feature, and it consists of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really need to read the patent, rather than reading what The Examiner says about the mechanic and using that as your main source.

The first mode, Game, doesn't let you play at all. The game plays itself, showing you how to do things. Digest shows you how to do a specific section, lets you try it yourself and doesn't let you save if you succeed. Scene merely skips to select scenes from the first Mode, so you can target specific areas of difficulty.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't mind it at all....It's like cheats in games....Some people use it some don't, I never cheat, because it ruins the game for me, so would this, so I'm not going to use it, however, I don't mind having the option if there really is a situation that might require it..
> 
> I literally don't have any feelings toward it, it surely won't ruin the game for me, but it won't make it better either..



Doesn't the fact that Narin will be rendered redundant make you sad Toni?

Because it makes me sad.

Very sad indeed.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 20, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> Well surely they wouldn't implement this on say puzzle games, as thats just like giving you the answer from the beggining so you wouldn't see it in a game like Braid ... surely.


Well it could be cheating if the game had sotryline (as all of us know that Miyamoto doesn't focus on the story on Mario games but on gameplay).... People mainly cheat in a game either to continiue the storyline or to have some fun...


----------



## Domination (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Game: Can't play, its like a movie

Digest: Whats the point, might as well just use Game

Scene: Sounds better, but I'm sure their "specific areas of difficulty" wouldn't be anything worth trying, so might as well use Game.

I might as well go find a youtube walkthrough video or something if this becomes extensive use, since they would probably make some really hard areas to justify this function to fans.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> Well surely they wouldn't implement this on say puzzle games, as thats just like giving you the answer from the beggining so you wouldn't see it in a game like Braid ... surely.
> 
> One thing to realise is that it won't work for many games, anyway. How can Demo Play help you in an RPG, for example? It won't use your save or anything, so it'll merely show you how you could beat it at the optimum level with the optimum equipment and stuff. So it won't show you how to beat it at all, merely how you COULD beat it if your team were the same as the one in Demo Play. If that wasn't enough, FPS games won't work. You can't Demo Play reaction- and skill-based games. It's simply for linear games, like Silent Hill and Alone in the Dark, to show casual gamers how to progress.
> 
> ...



Well, they all have their uses so I can see why they're there. I'd say the Game Mode is the most redundant of all - since the other two target specific areas of difficulty, one letting you try it yourself after watching the computer beat the section you're stuck on with the latter merely showing you how it's done. How many games have video walkthroughs? Is this any different?


----------



## jan777 (Jun 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I might as well go find a youtube walkthrough video or something if this becomes extensive use, since they would probably make some really hard areas to justify this function to fans



there's a point there

play game, get stuck, fire up your pc, search youtube, wait for the clip to load, watch it, play the game again, get stuck again, watch walkthrough again, play game again again

why not just watch the demo and save some time
----------
and you could probavly disable it for all your hardcore needs


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't see how it'd be implemented into Alone in the Dark when the feature to pretty much just skip the entire scene is already there. They probably wouldn't bother with that. But yeah there'd be quite a lot of games it wouldn't work in. I still don't think it's that great of an idea though, rather than giving them the answers they should just stick to hints that will nudge them in the right direction and at least challenge them a little to work it out.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> I don't see how it'd be implemented into Alone in the Dark when the feature to pretty much just skip the entire scene is already there. They probably wouldn't bother with that. But yeah there'd be quite a lot of games it wouldn't work in. I still don't think it's that great of an idea though, rather than giving them the answers they should just stick to hints that will nudge them in the right direction and at least challenge them a little to work it out.



And risk them losing patience? Nintendo want to get them interested in these games without making them easier, so merely implementing hints all over the place will more than likely just end up making the majority of casual gamers give up entirely. If they're shown how to do something instead of only hinted, they'll be more inclined to actually complete the game. Just consider the skill growth they would incur with this thing, basically teaching them how to play real videogames through example.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 20, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Narin won't be redundant.. cheats are not just to make the game easier.. they exist to make the game more fun! Demo mode doesn't substitute big head mode, infinite ammo, god mode and stuff like that..


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If people lose patience of a game then it's their own fault, they will eventually come back to playing the game because they have already bought it. If a casual gamer want's help they can use the internet, if they didn't pay attention to a tutorial at the start of the game which most games have these days or read the game booklet, then it is their own damn fault. There are so many resources for help and walkthroughs on games, this functionality seriously in my honest opinion is a big waste of space.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 20, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> It shouldn't matter jack shit about casual gamers or not, if a casual gamer wants to get into hardcore games then they should find out the answer by doing it themselves. It is not overwhelming for anyone regardless of their age to sign up to a forum and ask questions, and even if they don't want to do that they can browse through Gamefaqs, Youtube and various other sources. If a casual gamer wants to use this "Demo Play" to become a hardcore gamer, that is not the right way to go. Anyone who uses "Demo Play" to accomplish tasks should be ashamed of themselves, casual gamer or not.
> 
> 
> What's the difference in letting the game give you the answer or looking it on gamefaqs or youtube? So, everyone that looked for an answer on gamefaqs should be ashamed? I really can't see much difference here, they're just bundling a Walktrough with the game!
> ...



Gaining skill is not the only purpose of game.. in fact, with the exception of multiplayer games.. I never played anything to get more skillful. Some games have the purpose to tell you a story, those games would only benefit from that. It really sucks when you want to know the end of the story, but simply can't beat a level.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2009)

gone were the days of super mario bros on the nes and when gaming was cool, now we don't have to use the control pad, a computer does it for you, most games today are interactive movies anyway, this is just the beginning.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I happy again!


----------



## antwill (Jun 20, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> It shouldn't matter jack shit about casual gamers or not, if a casual gamer wants to get into hardcore games then they should find out the answer by doing it themselves. It is not overwhelming for anyone regardless of their age ... Anyone who uses "Demo Play" to accomplish tasks should be ashamed of themselves, casual gamer or not.
> 
> There are so many resources for help and walkthroughs on games, this functionality seriously in my honest opinion is a big waste of space.


I have to agree with you there, none of us had this crap back in the day and look how we turned out, i'm pretty sure its safe to say most of us were either casual gamers turned hardcore gamer or just a casual gamer and we all managed. If anything video gamers lately have been getting spoilt, everything hand fed to them and then always expecting more to make the game easier.


----------



## frantier123 (Jun 20, 2009)

I dun see why Nintendo "hates gaming" with this. Just because they help you to complete a level if you can't complete it dosen't mean they hate you to play game. You still can continue the difficulty stage should you find that you are getting "pro". Besides, Nintendo didn't say that you MUST use the demo play, so you still can play your Mario without this demo play idea.

I, however, finds this demo play interesting. I think this can be an alternative to pause the game, just in case you need to have your dinner or something, then you can sit infront of your television, watching your mario or whatever jumping around while enjoying your food, the continue the stage after your dinner


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 20, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure if a casual gamer doesn't know what Gamefaqs is, best chance they would simply Google how to do it and either Youtube or Gamefaqs would be the first to pop up. The shameful part is that it is already packaged with the game, using "Demo Play" in my understanding is you taking a shit upon the game designer who put as much effort as he/she could into a certain level's face and then rubbing it in.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> It shouldn't matter jack shit about casual gamers or not, if a casual gamer wants to get into hardcore games then they should find out the answer by doing it themselves. It is not overwhelming for anyone regardless of their age to sign up to a forum and ask questions, and even if they don't want to do that they can browse through Gamefaqs, Youtube and various other sources. If a casual gamer wants to use this "Demo Play" to become a hardcore gamer, that is not the right way to go. Anyone who uses "Demo Play" to accomplish tasks should be ashamed of themselves, casual gamer or not.
> 
> In the end if a casual gamer uses this, there are pretty high chances of them to simply beat the entire game, thus gaining hardly no skill and rendering the games purpose useless.
> 
> If people lose patience of a game then it's their own fault, they will eventually come back to playing the game because they have already bought it. If a casual gamer want's help they can use the internet, if they didn't pay attention to a tutorial at the start of the game which most games have these days or read the game booklet, then it is their own damn fault. There are so many resources for help and walkthroughs on games, this functionality seriously in my honest opinion is a big waste of space.



I would reply fully, but what's the point? You think watching a video walkthrough on YouTube is acceptable while watching the same video, but played by one of the developers, on your Wii is heresy.


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't use those games as examples, as I said on page 1, games like that have incredibly simplistic puzzles. Either square emblem in square hole, or for Alone in the Dark, broken sword blade and broken sword hilt on shield. Or key in door. Or push bookshelf in front of window.

If you need help beating those, you really shouldn't be playing videogames. They are some of the most simplistic survival horror games out there.


They might as well just put a "GameFAQs" button in every game, so when pressed it just launches the Wii's Web Browser and takes you to the appropriate page on GameFAQs.

Although I really couldn't care less about this system, the only way it could be implemented properly is if games actually started to become challenging.


Edit: Devs should cram levels full of secrets and power ups and shit that people wouldn't be able to find if all they used was Demo play. I'm guessing Demo Play will be a straight "from point A to point B" view of the level, whilst bypassing the junctions that take you to points C, D, E, F and possibly G, therefore missing out on the exploration factor and secrets. That's what it should be, anyway.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Don't use those games as examples, as I said on page 1, games like that have incredibly simplistic puzzles. Either square emblem in square hole, or for Alone in the Dark, broken sword blade and broken sword hilt on shield. Or key in door. Or push bookshelf in front of window.
> 
> If you need help beating those, you really shouldn't be playing videogames. They are some of the most simplistic survival horror games out there.
> 
> ...



It was more using them as examples of linear games, than their puzzles. So it'd work in maybe something like Assassin's Creed (go here, hide there, wait for this opening, crawl through this, climb up that, wait for your target to pass under you, jump down and kill), but not something that has variables that would mean either your progress isn't on par with what you're being shown or that the enemies placements you see aren't necessarily the same you'll encounter when you play through it. The only purpose those would serve would be to show the casual gamer how to approach a certain boss if said boss has a weakness or a specific pattern that must be used to defeat them.


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To find out a pattern, you dodge the bosses attacks for roughly five minutes or so until you get it down, if it has a specific weakness that weakness is usually hinted at, or you could just try a variety of weapons on them until you see one that seems to do slighly more damage than the other. But all a weakness does is allow you to kill a boss quickly, even without exploiting that weakness if you have the pattern down you shouldn't have any problems dodging his attacks, thereby not taking damage.

Take the boss fight at the end of MGS2 against those Metal Gear RAYs as an example, when they fire rockets all you have to do is keep running, when they fire the machine gun in the semi circle shape all you have to do is dodge over it. The only real problem is when having 2 firing rockets at you whilst you have to shoot one in the leg with a missile for its weak spot to open up, but even if you just shoot its head straight away without making it show it's weak point it will still do a significant amount of damage, and takes less time therefore you have more time in which to dodge the attacks.


I have nothing against this system, by the way. You're just using really poor examples. Wait for the actual creators to release some examples of what it can do before assuming what it's going to do.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> To find out a pattern, you dodge the bosses attacks for roughly five minutes or so until you get it down, if it has a specific weakness that weakness is usually hinted at, or you could just try a variety of weapons on them until you see one that seems to do slighly more damage than the other. But all a weakness does is allow you to kill a boss quickly, even without exploiting that weakness if you have the pattern down you shouldn't have any problems dodging his attacks, thereby not taking damage.
> 
> Take the boss fight at the end of MGS2 against those Metal Gear RAYs as an example, when they fire rockets all you have to do is keep running, when they fire the machine gun in the semi circle shape all you have to do is dodge over it. The only real problem is when having 2 firing rockets at you whilst you have to shoot one in the leg with a missile for its weak spot to open up, but even if you just shoot its head straight away without making it show it's weak point it will still do a significant amount of damage, and takes less time therefore you have more time in which to dodge the attacks.



Er... Why are you explaining this to me...? Your entire post is basically trying to tell me something I've known for 15 years. I won't be using Demo Play, I have no need for it. I know why it's being implemented, I know what the purposes for it are. I'm explaining them, nothing more. I condone of this for no reason other than it will mean more core games for the Wii, none of which will lose any challenge since casual gamers are being given alternative methods to beat the levels we can beat normally.

I honestly don't get why everyone is acting like this is the end of the world. Would you rather Nintendo didn't bother trying to get casual gamers more interested in core games without having to sacrifice the challenge or depth of those games to make them more accessible? This isn't a feature we will use, so there's no reason for anyone to be so negative towards it. It isn't affecting your gaming in any way, outside of giving you more games of a higher difficulty to enjoy.


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See my edit. And stop acting like a bag of dicks, because nobody cares.

The "casual gamer" shouldn't need it explaning to him, because a lot of these things is common sense, unless Nintendo is thinking of bringing out a "games for retards" line of games. The disc space it would probably take up could be used for better things. Like I said in the edit though, *YOU* do not know what the system is going to do, nobody knows for sure what it's going to do OR what it's going to be like, all I'm saying to YOU is to stop using shitty examples, I'm not explaining anything YOU might not already know, but things that a "casual" gamer should know.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm, not a bad idea... Especially because they won`t force anybody to use it. So if someone really needs help he has the option to use something like this.

But if I need help with a game a think I stick to gamefaqs or use codes, which are rarely needed by me


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> See my edit. And stop acting like a bag of dicks, because nobody cares.
> 
> The "casual gamer" shouldn't need it explaning to him, because a lot of these things is common sense, unless Nintendo is thinking of bringing out a "games for retards" line of games. The disc space it would probably take up could be used for better things. Like I said in the edit though, *YOU* do not know what the system is going to do, nobody knows for sure what it's going to do OR what it's going to be like, all I'm saying to YOU is to stop using shitty examples, I'm not explaining anything YOU might not already know, but things that a "casual" gamer should know.



How am I acting like a bag of dicks? What am I actually doing wrong other than defending something because people are jumping on the hate bandwagon without even reading the patent properly, which outlines pretty much all the features of the software? If anything, you're the one acting like a bag of dicks, calling all my examples shitty when you only care about ripping into the software without actually considering what it offers. If my examples are so shitty, why don't you offer some better ones?

Why are you so against Nintendo promoting the development of more titles like MadWorld, The Conduit and Red Steel 2? That's all this does. All it does is tell developers "Make those great games and we'll add a bit of software to the titles that will make casual gamers interested in them". Where does it say that they're turning all their games into ones only retards can, or will, play? I can't believe I'm seeing this - people actually against the growth of the core market on the Wii. I'm honestly surprised. Really damn surprised.


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, you want me to post examples? Sorry, I'm not going to. Why? Because I don't know what this system does, so I'm not going to throw some assumptions out there about how it'll help you to put a square emblem in a square hole in Silent Hill, or how to run around a boss area dodging its attacks.

Nobody knows exactly what this system is going to do yet, the only people who can provide solid answers and examples is Nintendo themselves. All I'm guessing it's going to do though is to tell you how to get from point A to point B, whilst bypassing the majority of any secret areas and totally getting rid of any exploration.


Edit: Oh look, I didn't read your post but it looks like you've posted more examples, although you really still have no idea what exactly it's going to do. Reading the patent alone may tell you what it is, but it isn't going to tell you what it does or how it's going to be implemented. Madworld is already out, The Condiut is going to be out soon but development has finished, how is Nintendo going to put these features on to finished games? It's going to be for new games only, and possibly only first party titles.

If anything, devs might have to make their games even more linear in order to accomodate the system properly.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 20, 2009)

The game is not even out, guys...
Let's just wait and see before we judge anything.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Now, you want me to post examples? Sorry, I'm not going to. Why? Because I don't know what this system does, so I'm not going to throw some assumptions out there about how it'll help you to put a square emblem in a square hole in Silent Hill, or how to run around a boss area dodging its attacks.
> 
> Nobody knows exactly what this system is going to do yet, the only people who can provide solid answers and examples is Nintendo themselves.



So let me get this straight... You're okay with people like the thread creator to jump onto the hate bandwagon after reading three lines of an interview with Miyamoto, but you're not okay with people like me who have read the patent and are trying to defend the software with examples we create through the knowledge we have of the software (which is far greater than something gleaned from The Examiner)? How does that even make sense? I'm making assumptions based upon what I know of the software and its features, which is a lot more than I can say for pretty much every hater in this thread, yet you've deemed it necessary to only aim the finger at me? Why is that, exactly?


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you're acting like a bag of dicks, doing nothing but saying. 
"BUT GUISE THIS IS GONNA HELP PEPLE 2 PLAY VIDEOGAEMS BY TELLIN THEM HOW TO BEAT PARTS OF IT!!! ITS GUNNA MAKE GAMING BETTA BECAUS DEVS ARE GONNA MEK MOAR H4RDC0R3 GAEMS 4 US 2 NJOY ND THE CASH004LS CAN PLAY 2!!!! lololol"

Followed by bad examples, and trolling.

Oh also, you used Silent Hill as an example of a game a person would need help in. Twice. Not to mention that games have an easy mode for a reason. If they go back to the days of Megaman where the only option was Hard, then the system probably wouldn't be so bad, but gaming has already been dumbed down enough. For example, Prototype doesn't even let you play Hard Mode until you beat it once, and Normal mode is a walk in the park.

Like YOU said, you're assuming. People who make assumptions about things are high of my list of people to dislike, mainly because your basing it from "knowledge" from a rather vague patent. Leave the examples to Nintendo, and go get yourself a beer or something, god damn.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 20, 2009)

Its not like we HAVE to skip the part of the game though is it?  Its only for those shit at games and its their loss really as they'll wont have the feeling that they've achieved something.  Also from what I've read its kinda redundant because you still have to play through the parts of the games you skipped if you want to save the game.

Its crappy that Nintendo have to do this, I really don't see this thing improving game sales at all for them.

Best thing that could happen is that Nintendo will make games harder and use this system for those who are shitty at games and worst case is that they'll be the same as they are now (way too easy) but will still have the system.

Either way I don't see this being an effecting Nintendo's future titles at all.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are all against Nintendo's constant dumbing down of gaming. They were the last company many of us were expecting to see do this.

This wont result in better more challenging core games, it will result in more dumbed down garbage that holds your hand and is geared towards people too afraid to play the sort of deep challenging games we all enjoy. The kind of games that are in a huge minority on Nintendo systems these days.

And if you think Nintendo have been trying to send out the message "Make those great games and we'll add a bit of software to the titles that will make casual gamers interested in them". then you obviously havent been following the never ending flood of garbage that hits Nintendo systems these days. That Nintendo happily licence and reap profits from.

I mean look at the first game getting this, a side scrolling platformer. All you have to do is walk to the right and not fall down a hole for Gods sake.

Now feel free to stop jumping on every one who has a difference of opinion from you. 

And get ready to play "Imagine: When Mario used to be a challenging platformer"

Now with integrated walkthrough for morons.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Because you're acting like a bag of dicks, doing nothing but saying
> 
> "BUT GUISE THIS IS GONNA HELP PEPLE 2 PLAY VIDEOGAEMS BY TELLIN THEM HOW TO BEAT PARTS OF IT!!! ITS GUNNA MAKE GAMING BETTA BECAUS DEVS ARE GONNA MEK MOAR H4RDC0R3 GAEMS 4 US 2 NJOY ND THE CASH004LS CAN PLAY 2!!!! lololol"
> 
> ...



Yeah, of course. Telling people that this'll attract more casual gamers to real games is sooooooo much worse than "OMG NINTENDO H8Z GAYMING & IZ D3STROYIN EET WITH DEMO PLAY CAUSE IT PLAYZ GAYMZ 4 U! I WUD RATHR WATCH A WALKTROO ON UTOOB THN ON MAH WII. TEY R SO REMOVING TEH GAYMING FROM GAYMZ."


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're confusing me with another member, I didn't actually say anything about Youtube, nor did I ever express hate or dislike towards the system, in your recent bout of NERD RAGE it seems as though you've been blinded and become confused.


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> I think you're confusing me with another member, I didn't actually say anything about Youtube, nor did I ever express hate or dislike towards the system, in your recent bout of NERD RAGE it seems as though you've been blinded and become confused.



Thank you for proving my point. You've been rather concentrated on my posts, haven't you? You've seemingly completely ignored the fact that what I wrote is the "informed" reaction of the haters. Yet you've not critisized them.


----------



## Law (Jun 20, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because they make themselves already look worse than you, but making even wilder assumptions about the system. Why concentrate on the people who know they know nothing, when I can concentrate on those who know nothing, but pretend they do? You know nothing about the system, nobody does, you can't just read a patent and go "OKAY NOW I KNOW EVERYTHING NINTENDO IS GOING TO DO!", because you don't. You never will. You are not Nintendo, you do not share their thought processes, you do not have access to any specific secretive intel they may have about the system. Nobody knows what this system is going to do, and yet you keep pretending as though you do know.

"o hey guize bcuz nintendo r doin this now i can put square emblem in square hole!1!! now i is pro gamer liek u guize!".


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 20, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> That's because they make themselves already look worse than you, but making even wilder assumptions about the system. Why concentrate on the people who know they know nothing, when I can concentrate on those who know nothing, but pretend they do? You know nothing about the system, nobody does, you can't just read a patent and go "OKAY NOW I KNOW EVERYTHING NINTENDO IS GOING TO DO!", because you don't. You never will. You are not Nintendo, you do not share their thought processes, you do not have access to any specific secretive intel they may have about the system. Nobody knows what this system is going to do, and yet you keep pretending as though you do know.
> 
> "o hey guize bcuz nintendo r doin this now i can put square emblem in square hole!1!! now i is pro gamer liek u guize!".



Righto. Evidently informed speculation doesn't exist in your world. Well, whatever. Enjoy discussing this with everyone else here, since it's obvious our discussion is over.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2009)

Thread is getting ruined!! AND IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT P1NGY!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No really, Wintrale & Law....chill....

Thread will be reopened soon..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 20, 2009)

Be nice!!


----------



## kjean (Jun 21, 2009)

Meh, I don't have any Wii.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 21, 2009)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> I would reply fully, but what's the point? You think watching a video walkthrough on YouTube is acceptable while watching the same video, but played by one of the developers, on your Wii is heresy.


I'm not saying that watching/reading walkthroughs on Gamefaqs and Youtube is acceptable, I'm stating that if they need help then they can acquire it through getting off their asses and researching for it (Even though it is hardly researching) rather than having the game present it's answers to the player.
Dude seriously if a casual gamer or any type of gamer out there wants to play a game such as "The Conduit" or "Red Steel 2", they will play it because it interests them, not because they think it is going to be an easy game to play, otherwise it would become a complete waste of money. Stop using casual gamers as an excuse to justify this software.


----------



## redact (Jun 21, 2009)

this is so lame :/
imagine if you'd watched a game like golden sun instead of playng it just because it got hard, it would ruin the game for you


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jun 21, 2009)

its not like its anything new, I have played games that give you the option to skip a level after you die on it so many times before, this is just an evolution of that.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 21, 2009)

maybe ninty received a complaint of headaches or something solving puzzles form LoZ or some game..you know how ninty is about your health

also stop whining "hardcore gamers"

you dont really have to use it if you dont want to!!1!!!1111!!!111one


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 21, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Stop using casual gamers as an excuse to justify this software.



But isn't that exactly why they're the software is being made in the first place? For casual gamers? Like I said, if the inclusion of this promotes the sale of core games, I'm all for it. If it proves completely inaffective, it never affected anyone anyway. Either way, it's not hurting anyone so I don't see why people are acting like it's going to kill gaming... It won't automatically boot up and start taking over your game, so why people are actually against something so passive I'll never know.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 21, 2009)

Whoa. Nintendo is bundling a walkthrough with a game and that's it. It's like you'd get a player's guide. What's wrong with that? It doesn't ever force you to use it, so if you don't want, then just forget about this option. 


I personally don't think it will help casuals or improve the sales, but jeez, if they want to implement an option like that, let them. It's not like it'll take too much disc space, because they can use almost whole 8GB if they want.




And if it concerns you how others play, then you have serious problems.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 21, 2009)

antwill said:
			
		

> That's crazy, what next? It's like they're slowly directing the change from games to movies.


Go play Ninja Blade or God of War and then say that, those games are worse. At least you don't have to sit there and press a couple buttons in the midst of a cinematic which is completely lame and now overdone.


----------

